
Theoretical Impediments to Machine Learning [pdf] - mpweiher
http://web.cs.ucla.edu/~kaoru/theoretical-impediments.pdf
======
ussser
A newer, extended version here : ftp://ftp.cs.ucla.edu/pub/stat_ser/r475.pdf

